# combining 2 computers to make a mini supercomputer



## dav2b3 (Nov 25, 2004)

i have two dell computers, one that is about 5 years old and is kinda obselete and a newer dell that is about 2-3 years old and isnt really obselete but some better things are coming out. i was wondering how i could combine these wo computers so they can work together to perform tasks, kind of like a supercomputer. im not asking how to transfer files between them, i want to combine them to form one computer but two towers.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Thats not possible.


----------



## dav2b3 (Nov 25, 2004)

oh ok. thanks anyway.


----------



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

If that worked people would be combining their old cars with their new ones to make em faster or something. :laugh: I'm sorry that idea was just too ridiculous to pass up a good luagh on. No offence intended to the poster.


----------



## amar.sondhi (Jun 23, 2009)

dav2b3 said:


> i have two dell computers, one that is about 5 years old and is kinda obselete and a newer dell that is about 2-3 years old and isnt really obselete but some better things are coming out. i was wondering how i could combine these wo computers so they can work together to perform tasks, kind of like a supercomputer. im not asking how to transfer files between them, i want to combine them to form one computer but two towers.



i have seen some stuff on internet for creating a super computer using more than two or more xp machines and some free software, and i would say start by visiting these sites first.

http://www.techimo.com/forum/applic...177127-create-cluster-xp-supercomputer-2.html

http://www.webstreet.com/super_computer.htm

i hope it helps good luck

Amar


----------

